# New custom paint on my Kingquad



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Been away from here for quite a while working on other projects, but figured i would show you what my quad looks like now. Did a little winter project to her. Took off all the racks, bumpers, plastics, and floorboards to paint. Also got a new front fender and redid the snorkels at the same time to have center snorkels coming up in the middle. Also sold wheels and tires i had and put on brand new set of wheels and 29.5" OL2's. I also added new hand grips, temp gauge, and i have some ammo cans that i still have yet to install. Let me know what yall think on the new look. 

Here is what it looked like before.





















And here is what it looks like now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty cool!!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

How did you get the paint to come out like that u spray it blue then scratch it. Looks cool 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

jprzr said:


> How did you get the paint to come out like that u spray it blue then scratch it. Looks good
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


 
Its top secret!! Haha, just kidding. We used a product called Crystal FX by the alsa corporation. Sprayed all the plastics yellow first. Then scuffed them and sprayed the crystal fx solution. When it dries, it cracks up like that. Then the blue was sprayed over it and when the blue dried, went over it with pressure washer. Ony the blue where the cracks were comes off leaving it with that blue/yellow pattern. Then cleared over it after it dried again. Its a lot of work and there are a couple of different things you can do to make it crack up different, but it turned out ok i think. I definitely got something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I might do this., not the same but kinda but with red and black ...tht look amazing!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice. How u did the center snorks? Mine run through the fender them run across the bars to the center. I would like to make them just up the middle like u got here. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Nice. How u did the center snorks? Mine run through the fender them run across the bars to the center. I would like to make them just up the middle like u got here.
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


Here are some pics of when i redid everything and changed the snorkels. Here is how they were before and cutting them off and taking plastics off.





























And here are some pics of how i routed them to come up in the middle


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet I like that, mine are like the old way u had urs. Takes up rack can't put speakers up there 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, i think i'm going to mount an ammo can on both sides of the radiator on front rack and take that big box off the back.


----------

